# 98 Sentra SE-L vs 95 240sx



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

i wanted to know to see what u guys think in a 1/4mile run who would own who???

My sentra has a sr20de, warm air intake, exedy clutch kit, ractive exhaust, and a short shifter. the 240sx has a "Stage 1" clutch and exhaust

who do u honestly think would win?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

what is the SR20DE hp 140?lets jsut be nice and give you 10hp with ur mods (doubt u even get close to that) your still underpowered in HP even with your mods. and he does have the FR advantage... so he'll take u from the start, might be a catch up race for you. if you can evern catch up 

wut kind of exhaust does the 240 have?


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

the reason why i ask is because i raced a 1993 240sx with intake and exhaust and i had a 250+lb guy in my passenger seat. and we did a roll start from about 40mph. he pulled a liitle bit but once i shifted from 2nd to 3rd at 6500 rpms i just pulled on him about a car or so.Does the hp vary from the 93 to the 95.?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

no they both have the Ka24De but it was on a roll. u asked if it was from a 1/4 in which he would have and advantage of being FR.

maybe ur car weighs a lot less then a 240 i wouldn't kno i'm not a sentra buff. i'm just judging from engine specs.


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

how much does a 240sx weigh??


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

1995
Coupe - 2815
Coupe SE - 2821

info was found at 240sx.org under FAQ


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

oh okay, because on se-r.net the Sentra Se-l weighs 2617lbs, so thats like almost 200lb difference


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea, i dunno how the race would be though. maybe if you ask someone smart. i just whore 

good race maybe. it also depends on who the better driver is.


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

alright bro, thanks for the info


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

No need to post in 3 sections. Locked.


----------

